
Would You Pay $2,500 for the Perfect Cup of Joe? - jseliger
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-21/would-you-pay-2-500-for-the-perfect-cup-of-joe-.html
======
dekhn
Dopey linkbait title is dopey. If you like good coffee, investing in a $2,500
machine that is going to last over 10 years with a little maintainence isn't
as outrageous.

AFter many years of enjoying coffee, I found that simply cleaning the coffee
maker (any type) periodically had more influence than nearly any other
parameter. Coffee is full of oils that get stuck all over the machine then
exude nasty bitter flavors when you make coffee afterwards.

